# more blues backing tracks



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

King of the Blues competition has a bunch of blues backing tracks. I've posted this in the past, but every year they have a few new ones.

Guitar Center - Guitar Center's King of the Blues 2010


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very cool - thanks for posting this!


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

And here are tracks for the 2012 competition! (previous link was for 2011). There are 5 new ones!

Guitar Center - Guitar Center's Battle of the Blues 2012


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks gt these are great to practice with.


----------

